

Climbing with Atomic Clocks (2006) - jacquesm
http://www.leapsecond.com/pages/atomic-tom/

======
WallWextra
There are now chip-scale atomic clocks:
[http://www.microsemi.com/products/timing-synchronization-
sys...](http://www.microsemi.com/products/timing-synchronization-
systems/embedded-timing-solutions/components/sa-45s-chip-scale-atomic-clock)

You probably can't afford them to do a science experiment with your kids.
Hopefully they'll start putting them in everything so hobbyists can pull them
out of eBay finds, like they currently do with time references from cellular
base stations.

~~~
kaolinite
Yep, and they're making their way into wrist and pocket watches too.

[http://www.hoptroff.com/collections/atomic-
timepieces](http://www.hoptroff.com/collections/atomic-timepieces)

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/846511652/the-worlds-
fi...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/846511652/the-worlds-first-true-
atomic-wristwatch-the-cesium)

